# Ok. Diagnose this one gurus...



## basis (Jan 16, 2010)

Room one.

28 plants. 2 - 1000w HPS' & 1 - 600w HPS. 
No mold. no bugs. These things are taken real good care of and are prolly the healthiest plants I have seen. 


Room two.

56 plants. 4 - 1000w HPS' & 2 - 600w HPS'.
everything here is the same but doubled. These plants are remote and dont get quite the nurturing that room 1's plants do.

Problem...

The buds on the plants in room two are huge. 6'-7' bud's. Its crazy. a jungle. However. in room one the output is alot smaller. 3'-4' buds. The only difference I can identify is that 220 lines going to the ballasts at room 2 vs the 110 going to room one.

anyone know if that makes a difference whatsoever? I can provide manufacture names, makes models and brands of equipment and nutrients if it helps.


thanks in advance...


----------



## Mutt (Jan 16, 2010)

You got over 2x the light and you have some overlapping going on. This means way more light in the same amount of area...why your noticing a difference. The input voltage doesn't matter...600w bulb will put out same amount of lumens whether 110 fed or 220.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 16, 2010)

ostpicsworthless:  and a whole lot more info.


----------



## basis (Jan 16, 2010)

thanks everyone for getting back to me so quickly. glad I found this place.

Mutt: room 2 is bigger. not the same amount of square footage. but yes, more lights.

THG: I can provide both pics and more info.

Pics with an iphone are crappy though so those will be forthcoming. more info is easy though. what can i tell you that would shed some more light (sorry, couldn't help it) on the situation?


----------



## jmansweed (Jan 16, 2010)

Same water supply?


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Jan 16, 2010)

Is there ANY chance of a light leak in room one?  Are the ages of the 2 rooms exactly the same?  Same exact strain(s) [from same source] in both rooms?  Temp and humidity exactly the same?


----------



## Mutt (Jan 16, 2010)

basis said:
			
		

> Mutt: room 2 is bigger. not the same amount of square footage. but yes, more lights.



yeah i figured that..but still a ton more light...more light=bigger buds 
Also maybe the little bit of neglect you give the bigger room is actually letting them do there own thing more.


----------



## basis (Jan 16, 2010)

ok. same water supply. same nutrients. same strain. same temp and humidity. some pics are on the way soon. trying to find my camera...

as it stands, im thinking that room 2 has both more room and more lights. that means that they get more light and there is more space which means heat is less of an issue as it would be if i tried to use more lights in the smaller room 1.


I'll have some pics up after 7 pst.


----------



## Mutt (Jan 16, 2010)

basis said:
			
		

> as it stands, im thinking that room 2 has both more room and more lights. that means that they get more light and there is more space which means heat is less of an issue as it would be if i tried to use more lights in the smaller room 1.



sounds like you figured it out


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jan 16, 2010)

Okay, reading you post the only difference in the two rooms is about 400k lumens of light. 

Those 400,000 extra lumens is what is giving you such a vast difference in the two rooms. If your second room is bigger as I am assuming it is, having more space per plant and more lumens per plantis what is the difference maker. 

If they are both healthy rooms with no problems, then the answer is obvious. 

More light+ more penetration(due to space between plants)= bigger buds

There are alot of people here who wish they had this problem. Including me.


----------



## basis (Jan 16, 2010)

picture posting fail...


----------



## basis (Jan 16, 2010)

so, iphone was my only photo option tonight. 

View attachment untitled4.bmp


View attachment untitled3.bmp


----------



## basis (Jan 16, 2010)

um, those look like ****. sorry.:confused2:


----------



## DonJones (Jan 17, 2010)

what am I missing?  Everyone is saying more light in the larger room, but there are also obviously more square feet in the larger room. 

Room one has 2000watts and 600 watts for a total of 2600 watts of HPS for 28 plants = approximately 93 watts per plant.

Room 2 has 4000 watts plus 1200 watts for a total of 5200 watts of HPS for 56 plants = approximately 93 watts per plant.

Last I heard 93 watts per plant =93 watts per plant.  Before you get into the lumens versus watts thing, his ratio of 1000 watt light to 600 watt lights is the same for both rooms so this overall lumens should also be twice as hag in room too.

He says that the 56 plants are larger, more open and less crowded so I infer that the square footage of room 2 is even more 3 than twice that of room 1, so the watts/lumens per square foot should actually be lower in room 2.

Yet everyone is saying he has more light to give more growth?  What am I missing?

Also, I believe he said 3' to 4' BUDS in room one and 6' to 7' buds in room 2.  Was that a typo for 3" to 4" and 6" to 7" buds?

Personally, it sounds to me like he either has an extreme overcrowding problem in room 1; some as yet undiscovered variable between the 2 rooms besides scale of operations; or like was said the "neglect" that room 2 is getting is actually a respite from the "loving them to death" that room 1 gets.

My advice is that if you can't find any variable between the 2 rooms except the number of plants/square foot and the "neglect" room 2 gets, you try putting fewer plants in room 1 so that the plants/square foot are the same and babying them less and see if that doesn't equalize out the yield.

I could be wrong but I don't think any amount of light will fix a problem of overcrowding.

basic, what is the square footage of room 1 and room 2?  Then divide that by the number of plants and see if the number of plants/square foot in room 1 isn't way higher than in room 2.  Also, there is no way that ventilation can be identical in a larger room, so that might also be a difference.

Good growing and greater smoking -- and yes many of us would kill for the buds in room 1, much less the ones in room 2, even if they are inches in length rather than feet in length.


----------



## Growdude (Jan 17, 2010)

basis said:
			
		

> Room two.
> 
> These plants are remote and dont get quite the nurturing that room 1's plants do.


 
What "nurturing" do they get that room 2 does not?  did you do any plant taining in room 1?


----------



## Mutt (Jan 17, 2010)

> what am I missing? Everyone is saying more light in the larger room, but there are also obviously more square feet in the larger room.



your not factoring over lapping. the light is not perfectly divided to 93 watts per plant. the center of the room has more overlapped light from more than 1 lamp thus increasing the light in certain spots more so than room 1.


----------



## basis (Jan 17, 2010)

LOL. yeah, sorry.

all bud measurements from my origional post are in inches (") not feet(').

I could totally do with 3-4 foot buds but alas....


----------



## basis (Jan 17, 2010)

I'm getting all of the dimensions together to post shortly. thank you everyone for your input. also. i know the pictures look like ****. im working on a digital camera solution now.

better pics pending...


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jan 18, 2010)

those pics are oddly in a file I have to download which I DON"T DO. 

Mutt just made the point that is missed. Overlapping light. However, you also said something in your post about room 1 getting more "love" or whatever. 
If this means that you are maybe pumping more nutrients in them or using a diff additive compared to room #2 you could be giving room #1 just too much love(nutrients).


As my above post stated, if you aren't getting the same amount of penetration in the first room, your problem probably STARTS there. 

Don and Mutt both have serious suggestions as to why this problem could be happening.

If the lights are hanging higher or lower from one room to the next, this could also be a big difference. 

If the plants were different ages, say one group was put in  after 4 weeks of veg and the other room was put in after 5 weeks, you end up with a more mature plant. Which is capable of almost always putting out more bud. 

More veg time even by just a few days or a week or two could change the amount of bud per plant. Even if everything is the same across the board as you imply, just doubled.


My suggestion is, whatever love you are giving room 1 that you're not giving room 2, STOP IT NOW!

Thin out unnecessary growth in plants in room 1.

Lower the lights if you can if there is a difference between the two rooms. 

Try to fill both rooms with clones the same veg age if possible.

Try to fill both rooms with the same strains if you haven't already.

Ensure that temperature and humidity is the same in each room.

Ensure that you stop whatever loving that you are giving room 1 that room 2 isn't getting.


***Too much emphasis is put on w/sq ft. Just adding the extra 1kers like he did really really increases light penetration in the room overall. 

If It were me, I would switch room 1's lighting setup to 3 1kers as well. OR! Just run less plants in the smaller space.

I like big bright lights though. Wishing my 600 hadn't broken.


----------



## Mutt (Jan 18, 2010)

> those pics are oddly in a file I have to download which I DON"T DO.



his cam is saving them as a .bmp open the paint program with them then just save as .jpg and it will do a thumbnail for you basis


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jan 19, 2010)

It has been my experience that files like these contain viruses. I am not implying that is what is there. I just don't do it. 

Post the pics up on the forum for all to see. It keeps everything on the up and up for paranoid folks like me. 


I hope the OP got his answers.


----------



## laughingduck (Jan 23, 2010)

Are all of the lights in the room on 110 all on the same circuit? how does the ventalation in the rooms vary? What is the co2 levels in each room? What are the temps running in each room?


----------



## RCCIZMe (Feb 1, 2010)

hello
what is the life on the bukbs  in rm 1 aposed to the bulbs in rm 2?


----------

